# Taxing religion



## theCaptn' (Mar 1, 2014)

Do it goddamit!


----------



## charley (Mar 1, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^      ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## flubber (Mar 1, 2014)

Even if they start taxing churches, our sorry government will waste it. They have proven on all sides of he aisle that they don't care about any problem except being re-elected.


----------



## SlappyTX (Mar 1, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Do it goddamit!




this is an excellent idea.


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 1, 2014)

Yeah, tax that ass, and while your at it throw those old damn pederasts in prison!


----------



## SlappyTX (Mar 1, 2014)

we should tax weed too. all those lazy pot smoking tax dodgers!


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 1, 2014)

Co just brought in over 100 million in tax revenue. Time to rethink legalization, but that makes too much sense, big pharma just came out with a new pain killer that is 5x stronger than oxy's and easily crushable to snort or inject.                                                                 GOTDAMN HYPOCRITES.


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 1, 2014)

I find religion to be taxing.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 1, 2014)

I belong to the church of Monday Night Football so my religion has a season and an off season.
My church also does not pay taxes, not since 1966.

You heard right, the NFL DOES NOT PAY TAXES...

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/nfl-enjoys-non-profit-status/


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 1, 2014)

taxes are just for shmoes like us.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 1, 2014)

Zaphod said:


> I find religion to be taxing.



Nice!


----------



## Big Puppy (Mar 1, 2014)

There are a lot of companies that are tax exempt.  The last thing they need to do is worry about religion.  The money would be spent in 5 minutes on ANOTHER new bullshit welfare program.  Probly more global warming bullshit


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 1, 2014)

In truth, tax exceptions, tax exemptions, tax credits etc. for huge companies and corporations as well as small and medium sized businesses do create jobs.
The main problem is that those incentives don't usually run out when the job creation ends. The working class ends up paying higher taxes to offset them long after their effectiveness for the working class runs out. IMO.

As far as churches and religious organizations? IMO they are big businesses. Lot's of money going through those organizations because GOD is always broke.


----------



## Watson (Mar 1, 2014)

taxing the church wouldnt change a thing, the minute the govt got their hands on that money they would remove some more taxes on luxury items and company taxes, sign some more disadvantaged people into the military, start another war and ud all be worse off anyway....


----------



## SlappyTX (Mar 1, 2014)

i want obama to buy my protein. 

too bad i'm a white male instead of dark skinned female with 4 kids from 4 different absent fathers.


----------



## Warriorblaze (Mar 1, 2014)

SlappyTX said:


> i want obama to buy my protein.
> 
> too bad i'm a white male instead of dark skinned female with 4 kids from 4 different absent fathers.



He might buy your protein, if you let him drink it from the tap...


Warrior


----------



## s2h (Mar 1, 2014)

Need to tax Mexico....a straight 50%....half there country is here..and there not paying any taxes....sounds fair...


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 1, 2014)

we need to tax tranny hookers, those bitches are making a killing


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 1, 2014)

If you want less of anything, just tax into oblivion. That's why the US&A has one of the world's highest corp tax rate and a real unemployment rate that prolly makes Jimmy Carter jealous. 

Yep, Obama may very well go down in history as the worst president in the history of the USA. But, at least we can now say that we've elected the first nigger as Potus.

im sure the Iranians and Mr. Putin are so grateful that we've elected a president that they can work with so easily.


----------



## Watson (Mar 2, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> we need to tax tranny hookers, those bitches are making a killing



negd, thats just fucken wrong!


----------



## ctr10 (Mar 2, 2014)

Church and Religion is nothing more than big business-they should be taxed


----------



## evolutionmoto (Mar 2, 2014)

Tax religion?!? Last I checked being a con artist is illegal... Fuck taxing their bullshit! Throw them in jail.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 3, 2014)

church doesnt serve god or man it serves itself


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## evolutionmoto (Mar 3, 2014)

Do we have a secular humanism forum on this board? 
Looks like we are brothers in philosophy just as much as we are brothers in iron.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## evolutionmoto (Mar 3, 2014)

I make these. Hope you guys enjoy them!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlappyTX (Mar 3, 2014)

IronAddict said:


> Co just brought in over 100 million in tax revenue. Time to rethink legalization, but that makes too much sense, big pharma just came out with a new pain killer that is 5x stronger than oxy's and easily crushable to snort or inject.                                                                 GOTDAMN HYPOCRITES.



recent poll in texas shows that 3 out of 4 people favor legalization.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 3, 2014)

evolutionmoto said:


> Do we have a secular humanism forum on this board?
> Looks like we are brothers in philosophy just as much as we are brothers in iron.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



We can make a thread if you like


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 3, 2014)

SlappyTX said:


> recent poll in texas shows that 3 out of 4 people favor legalization.


Cannabinoids are good. Time to end the war on citizens- a civil war!  See, science is a truth conspiracy. Its a testing of reality and standing ground when you  find evidence.
That's religeon.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 3, 2014)

evolutionmoto said:


> Do we have a secular humanism forum on this board?
> Looks like we are brothers in philosophy just as much as we are brothers in iron.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



I would consider myself to be a secular humanist, although I am also a hedonist, and an asshole.


----------



## cube789 (Mar 4, 2014)

you ever tried getting a penny from a jew ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2014)

KelJu said:


> I would consider myself to be a secular humanist, although I am also a hedonist, and an asshole.



We have SO MUCH in common you and I!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 4, 2014)

They should do this in the EU so that the lazy mooslimes who emigrate there and live off of welfare can start supporting themselves  It's also leave the smelly disgusting bastages with less $ to carry out their global jihad.


----------



## Watson (Mar 4, 2014)

we dont tax santa claus, the easter bunny or jenny the transvestite leprechaun........just saying is all..........


----------



## evolutionmoto (Mar 4, 2014)

Griffith said:


> we dont tax santa claus, the easter bunny or jenny the transvestite leprechaun........just saying is all..........



Last I checked people don't exchange money over them either.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## KelJu (Mar 4, 2014)

Griffith said:


> we dont tax santa claus, the easter bunny or jenny the transvestite leprechaun........just saying is all..........



The ester bunny doesn't take in billions of dollars in revenue. The ester bunny also doesn't lobby legislation that suits his purposes. Also, churches are real, and the ester bunny is fucking not.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2014)

KelJu said:


> The ester bunny doesn't take in billions of dollars in revenue. The ester bunny also doesn't lobby legislation that suits his purposes. Also, churches are real, and the ester bunny is fucking not.



The ESTER bunny goddamit!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 4, 2014)

Griffith said:


> we dont tax santa claus, the easter bunny or jenny the transvestite leprechaun........just saying is all..........



Wait a sec!  So, you're saying that the tooth fairy and Hanukkah Hairy are taxed?  This is discrimination!


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Mar 4, 2014)

evolutionmoto said:


> Do we have a secular humanism forum on this board?
> Looks like we are brothers in philosophy just as much as we are brothers in iron.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



No we don't have "only" a secular humanism on this board..maybe in this thread.

There are others here who believe in God, such as myself...Likewise, "brothers in iron" would respect each others differences and beliefs as the unity of a bodybuilding forum is what we have in common..not what we don't have in common.

Many of the posts I have seen on this forum so far are hate and degredation of others.  True brothers in iron don't see religion, color, and other things in each other.  They see the passion of improving the body, getting stronger, spending time at the gym, and lifting weights and nothing more makes a difference.

And agreed with what the others say, if the Gov't were to tax Church, they would find a way to waste it.  What in the current adminstration makes anyone logically think they would actually use it for legitimate purposes?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2014)

Believe in god! $$$$$











The best business is Gawds business!!


----------



## evolutionmoto (Mar 4, 2014)

WesleyInman said:


> No we don't have "only" a secular humanism on this board..maybe in this thread.
> 
> There are others here who believe in God, such as myself...Likewise, "brothers in iron" would respect each others differences and beliefs as the unity of a bodybuilding forum is what we have in common..not what we don't have in common.
> 
> ...



Never asked for an "only". No one has said anything hateful... At least I know I haven't. Remember people have rights, ideas do not .

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlappyTX (Mar 4, 2014)

the whole "don't collect more taxes because the government will waste it" argument is fucking stupid. i agree that government spending can be wasteful, but the U.S. is in crazy debt.

how about we stop re-electing mother fucking stupid-ass incumbents. those fuckers do not represent the people. the median net worth of congress in 2012 was over $1,000,000. if that doesn't articulate the problem, then you're blind.



wesley, you're in the wrong forum bro. did you neglect the warning before entering? this is the place where topics like hot trannies and bestiality are the norm. your god is not here.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 6, 2014)

We worship false idols... Like DieselJimmy!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## GYMnTONIC (Mar 6, 2014)

SlappyTX said:


> the whole "don't collect more taxes because the government will waste it" argument is fucking stupid. i agree that government spending can be wasteful, but the U.S. is in crazy debt.
> 
> *how about we stop re-electing mother fucking stupid-ass incumbents. those fuckers do not represent the people.* the median net worth of congress in 2012 was over $1,000,000. if that doesn't articulate the problem, then you're blind.
> 
> ...



I agree on the Political issues and climate as a whole.

I don't agree God is not here.  You and I are here.  I'm not in the wrong forum, taxing religion peaks my interest.  I'm a big boy I can handle adversity and conflict.

I cannot prove to you based on my personal experiences, nor does my inability to prove that God exists to you, anymore "factual" then you can prove anymore to me that God does not exist.  

One can 'debate' or talk civil with a true "athiest", because an "actual" athiest is usually pondering thought and asking questions and legitimately basing their discussions on well thought out observations, maybe even facts they find relevant.  I can talk the talk respectively with anyone like this all day 

But the minute someone begins posting meme's or hateful ideas, as "free speech" as they might be, I instantly realize that person doesn't respect anyone else's right to belief or thought except for their own.  And I might as well talk to a rock at that point, because the rock would at least be rationale in not speaking to me.

*Back to topic for anyone interested in a legit discussion:*


If we did tax "religion" as some people would say, does anyone else here find it interesting that, that would be "double taxation".  Because lets think about it realistically...everyone here pays taxes, federal, state, when you buy something ,it's deducted out of your paycheck.  So lets say I made 600 bucks and after taxes I take home 450.  I now go to my church and give 45 bucks, or 10%.  So now the gov't steps in and they want to tax my 45 bucks that I just "donated" even though that money already saw taxation.  Why not just convert to communism?? Isn't that a similar system?

Now, if "donations" are taxed, then how will we assess "charitable contributions" for the wealthy and other "write offs". Does anyone agree that billionaires and millionaires are going to want "law changes" that would affect their "donations".  Especially political contributions??

And next, what about the "separation of church and state".  Wouldn't this interfere with the Constitution??  How would the Gov't then dictate separation of church and state, if they then combined them and they were no longer seperate? Could the Gov't then control peoples beliefs, religious preferences, whatever they might be, etc..?? What if they told you, you can't believe in what you do..you must worship the Sun, or Obama for instance.  Do you not see this as interfering with Freedom in general?

Thoughts?


----------



## evolutionmoto (Mar 6, 2014)

Churches advertise, lobby, and make money just like any other corporation. They shouldn't enjoy tax exemption unless they are willing to give up those 3 things.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## evolutionmoto (Mar 6, 2014)

And I can prove "your" god doesn't exist. Pick your poison, state your religious affiliation, and i will show you it's both scientifically and philosophy impossible for chosen deity to exist.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## KelJu (Mar 6, 2014)

WesleyInman said:


> I agree on the Political issues and climate as a whole.
> 
> I don't agree God is not here.  You and I are here.  I'm not in the wrong forum, taxing religion peaks my interest.  I'm a big boy I can handle adversity and conflict.
> 
> ...



Dude, what planet do you live on? How did you come to perceive reality in this way? 

Just the real estate alone that the catholic church owns makes it one of the richest institutions in the world. They made that money by lying, stealing, raping, molesting, murdering, and selling retards trips to heaven in the name of Indulgences. It is one of the most powerful institutions in the world. It is the most corrupt institution in the world, and has been for thousands and thousands of years. 

That is just the Catholics. The Protestants aren't nearly as rich, but just they as fucking corrupt and powerful. I don't know the number, but I would bet that televangelist have taken in hundreds of billions of dollars since they started begging for money on TV. Almost none of that money goes to anyone except for the preachers and their ministries. 

How many of those televangelist have been brought up on changes for fraud, corruption, solicitation of prostitutes (male prostitutes), drug use, ect ect ect. Those mother fuckers are worse than wall street bankers, and they should be paying taxes on the money they duped retarded into giving them.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 6, 2014)

If a charity is making a profit, then it should be taxed.... Because that profit should used to help people, that's what a charity is all about.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 6, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> If a charity is making a profit, then it should be taxed.... Because that profit should used to help people, that's what a charity is all about.



That is the way every non-profit works. If you have left over money, you have to spend it on something, either infrastructure, or give it to the people the non-profit is suppose to be helping. However, churches hoard money and resources, because it translates into power.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Mar 6, 2014)

Agreed.  Fraud and corruption exists in churches, and within any religion.  But that doesn't reflect the majority.  That is what some people might like to "believe" because it is their only exposure to it.  Think of it like you do AAS/PH's, etc..the general population thinks that criminals and thugs and horrible violent people use these compounds..whereas the majority of the involved people are good honest people trying to better themselves.  But you only see what the "media" shows you, the "evil" of AAS/PH use.

Greed, power hungry people, molestation, various criminal and social issues can exist within a church.  True.  But that is not the foundation or purpose of religion.  People of various backgrounds attend "church" some with good and some with bad intent.  If you educate yourself on the beliefs of 'God' you will find that it "intends" to be for good.  Human beings come in and some make it better and some make it worse.

Most of the churches I have been to can't even afford to keep their lights on, let alone profit.  Most can barely pay their bills.  This is the majority. Then you see these enormous multi million dollar "mega churches" (THE 1%) that are involved in power,greed, and various other issues...they abuse the "system" per say and it reflects poorly on that particular religion as a whole, but in no way should people dream that this is how an entire religion acts, or how 99% of churches operate,  nor is designed to.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 6, 2014)

WesleyInman said:


> Agreed.  Fraud and corruption exists in churches, and within any religion.  But that doesn't reflect the majority.  That is what some people might like to "believe" because it is their only exposure to it.  Think of it like you do AAS/PH's, etc..the general population thinks that criminals and thugs and horrible violent people use these compounds..whereas the majority of the involved people are good honest people trying to better themselves.  But you only see what the "media" shows you, the "evil" of AAS/PH use.
> 
> Greed, power hungry people, molestation, various criminal and social issues can exist within a church.  True.  But that is not the foundation or purpose of religion.  People of various backgrounds attend "church" some with good and some with bad intent.  If you educate yourself on the beliefs of 'God' you will find that it "intends" to be for good.  Human beings come in and some make it better and some make it worse.
> 
> Most of the churches I have been to can't even afford to keep their lights on, let alone profit.  Most can barely pay their bills.  This is the majority. Then you see these enormous multi million dollar "mega churches" (THE 1%) that are involved in power,greed, and various other issues...they abuse the "system" per say and it reflects poorly on that particular religion as a whole, but in no way should people dream that this is how an entire religion acts, or how 99% of churches operate,  nor is designed to.




Religious people, good well meaning religious people, repeatedly fail to hold their so called spiritual leaders accountable for their actions. It is because of this that corruption will continue, and it is why free thinking skeptics like myself refuse to give you guys an inch when you make the argument that all of religion isn't bad and that the redeeming qualities out weigh the evil that is done. 

My argument is that the Taliban isn't all evil either, but I will never support anything the Taliban does. Fucking kids in the mouth isn't quite as bad as blowing up thousands of strangers, but when evils are that horrific, it is really hard to say just which one is worse. 

The public crucified a university for covering up a child sex scandal, but the catholic church covered up thousands of cases, and nobody even gives a fuck about it anymore. How the fuck can a person give money to a church that is managed by people who would do that kind of evil. What the fuck is wrong with people? That is just the little bit we found out about. Holy shit at the thought of the stuff we don't know about.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 7, 2014)

Jesus is a gimmick!


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 7, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Jesus is a gimmick!


we found jesus hes making a good point


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Mar 7, 2014)

WesleyInman said:


> Agreed.  Fraud and corruption exists in churches, and within any religion.  But that doesn't reflect the majority.  That is what some people might like to "believe" because it is their only exposure to it.  Think of it like you do AAS/PH's, etc..the general population thinks that criminals and thugs and horrible violent people use these compounds..whereas the majority of the involved people are good honest people trying to better themselves.  But you only see what the "media" shows you, the "evil" of AAS/PH use.
> 
> Greed, power hungry people, molestation, various criminal and social issues can exist within a church.  True.  But that is not the foundation or purpose of religion.  People of various backgrounds attend "church" some with good and some with bad intent.  If you educate yourself on the beliefs of 'God' you will find that it "intends" to be for good.  Human beings come in and some make it better and some make it worse.
> 
> Most of the churches I have been to can't even afford to keep their lights on, let alone profit.  Most can barely pay their bills.  This is the majority. Then you see these enormous multi million dollar "mega churches" (THE 1%) that are involved in power,greed, and various other issues...they abuse the "system" per say and it reflects poorly on that particular religion as a whole, but in no way should people dream that this is how an entire religion acts, or how 99% of churches operate,  nor is designed to.




LOL cant afford to keep their lights on?!?!!?  Around my area there are churches on every corner been living here for 30 years I still have yet to see ONE close its doors cause of financial issues.  In fact most have expanded. I have about a 20 mile trip home and I pass about 15 churches.  I can throw a rock from a lot of them and hit another church.  I think you might be confused. 

And, the atrocities that exist in religion have historically been on a much greater scale.  Are you really blind to the things that have spawned and been done in the name of god.  Some of the worst things in in history.  

People should not need religion to be able to look at some one and recognize they need help and give it to them.  People should not need religion to help me make decisions on political issues.  People should not need religion to be comfortable with death.  People should not need religion to feel they have a purpose.  Its these things that give religion to much power.

Plus, MAN made trannies!!!  and if trannies are taxed so should religion.


----------



## Zaphod (Mar 7, 2014)

WesleyInman said:


> Agreed.  Fraud and corruption exists in churches, and within any religion.  But that doesn't reflect the majority.  That is what some people might like to "believe" because it is their only exposure to it.  Think of it like you do AAS/PH's, etc..the general population thinks that criminals and thugs and horrible violent people use these compounds..whereas the majority of the involved people are good honest people trying to better themselves.  But you only see what the "media" shows you, the "evil" of AAS/PH use.
> 
> Greed, power hungry people, molestation, various criminal and social issues can exist within a church.  True.  But that is not the foundation or purpose of religion.  People of various backgrounds attend "church" some with good and some with bad intent.  If you educate yourself on the beliefs of 'God' you will find that it "intends" to be for good.  Human beings come in and some make it better and some make it worse.
> 
> Most of the churches I have been to can't even afford to keep their lights on, let alone profit.  Most can barely pay their bills.  This is the majority. Then you see these enormous multi million dollar "mega churches" (THE 1%) that are involved in power,greed, and various other issues...they abuse the "system" per say and it reflects poorly on that particular religion as a whole, but in no way should people dream that this is how an entire religion acts, or how 99% of churches operate,  nor is designed to.



If you need religion to tell you how to act you have other, more deep rooted, problems.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 7, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> LOL cant afford to keep their lights on?!?!!?  Around my area there are churches on every corner been living here for 30 years I still have yet to see ONE close its doors cause of financial issues.  In fact most have expanded. I have about a 20 mile trip home and I pass about 15 churches.  I can throw a rock from a lot of them and hit another church.  I think you might be confused.
> 
> And, the atrocities that exist in religion have historically been on a much greater scale.  Are you really blind to the things that have spawned and been done in the name of god.  Some of the worst things in in history.
> 
> ...



Skinnyguy wins post of the week


----------



## charley (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## heckler7 (Mar 7, 2014)

government cant force people to to be law biding even with threat of punishment of death, thus religion was created to keep citizens in line, not for fear of what government will do to them if arrested, but when your god judges you, because he sees everything and is all powerful


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 7, 2014)

http://youtu.be/-78v-zBkuao


----------



## Watson (Mar 7, 2014)

if god is real he created azza......just saying is all..........


----------



## evolutionmoto (Mar 7, 2014)

Secular humanism board is needed!!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 8, 2014)

Lolz on this one!


----------



## s2h (Mar 8, 2014)

evolutionmoto said:


> Do we have a secular humanism forum on this board?
> Looks like we are brothers in philosophy just as much as we are brothers in iron.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



Sure isnt ....sorry....but IMF does offer a forum designed for those looking for the different things in life...here are some of the offerings in AG.

Tranny hookers
Pedophiles
Racists
Old limp men
Men with giant turd doors
Men without Lats
Men who dont lift or ressemble someone who lifts
Men with habitual drug habits
Men who lie about those habits
Men who are gimmicks
Men who have lots of gimmicks
Men who strangle there helmet to sheriV pics
Men who strangle there helmet to azzas filthy brown dungeon

Enjoy


----------



## SlappyTX (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## evolutionmoto (Mar 8, 2014)

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 9, 2014)

I believe .

...


----------



## charley (Mar 9, 2014)

*GOD apparently loves food...













*


----------



## charley (Mar 10, 2014)

SlappyTX said:


> we should tax weed too. all those lazy pot smoking tax dodgers!




...They do tax WEED !!!!


----------

